
I don't know like you, but I'm slightly tired of this site ... it's time to take holiday ... week or two. - ivan

======
maxklein
Yeah, me too. I'm not interested in the opinions of people who really just
seem be saying the same vague shit over and over again. What's the deal with
these venture capitalists giving us advice? We're just normal people trying to
start off companies and ideas, if you want to tell us shit, tell us shit that
we can use. Tell us how to market, how to sell, how to get good feedback from
users.

Don't keep telling us how to talk to venture capitalists and what not. It's
depressing. This place is a graveyard of hope - everyone here seems to be
trying, and everyone seems to be advising - but nobody seems to be succeeding.
And those companies that do succeed, hell, you never see them here.

This is a collection of dreamers and people hoping for that big million
payout. If I'm going to fail, I'll fail with dignity trying to sell things
that people want to buy.

~~~
nostrademons
"And those companies that do succeed, hell, you never see them here."

Well...whaddaya expect? They're too busy coding their startups to post on a
glorified message board. That's probably also behind the dropoff in activity -
many of the top posters here got into the SFP, so they're now hard at work on
their projects.

I'll probably stick around here as long as I still have my day job. Can't
really work on the startup at work without jeopardizing the IP, so I might as
well at least learn about startups in my downtime. But there's eventually a
time when you've learned everything you're gonna get off the web and just have
to go for it and try...

~~~
edw519
"Can't really work on the startup at work without jeopardizing the IP"

1\. Take the first word of that sentence out of your vocabulary. 2\. Work at
night. Forget about what might go wrong and imagine the possibilities.

There. You just won half the battle. Just my 2 cents.

~~~
jsjenkins168
Agree with point 2 (I'm all about coding all night), but 1 isn't a good idea..

If your IP agreement doesnt already claim ownership over your work inside and
outside work, it definitely will at least claim what you do during work hours.

Thats a quick way to lose your job, get blacklisted from other companies, and
lose legal ownership over your startup..

~~~
edw519
Agreed. My solution: don't EVER sign ANY agreement that dictates who owns what
you do on your own time. Not sure? Get a lawyer. Still not sure? Take another
job.

(Aside: didn't Lincoln outlaw this in 1863?)

~~~
gleb
And that, my friend, is why you want to live in California, where the law
preempts the employer from claiming ownership of work done on your own time.

California Labor Code Section 2870:
<http://www.unixguru.com/california_law.html>

------
litepost
I didn't take my laptop with me to this year's SXSW interactive
(<http://2007.sxsw.com/interactive/)> and I think it greatly enhanced my
experience.

Ironically, I think that tech conferences such as this would actually be
enhanced--for (almost) everybody--if computers were generally prohibited at
computer event venues. (Flame me not.) :)

If nothing else, it would increase f2f interaction..would it not??

(Wouldn't this be a rather stunning exercise/experiment...if only for a day or
2 at a major conference?!)

------
Goladus
Taking a periodic breaks from any online forum you frequent is generally a
good idea in my experience. It helps keep new ideas flowing and helps break
bad habits.

~~~
amichail
I think the site is a bit too focused on startups. More submissions on
computer programming and computer science would add some variety.

~~~
Goladus
I agree in general about open-mindedness and exploring a variety of subjects.
My favorite articles are almost never from valleywag or techcrunch. But I do
think news.yc should stay as startup-focused as possible.

You're probably familiar with it, but I'd recommend programming.reddit.com.
You'll get a much better variety of computer science and programming articles
than you will here.

------
aston
Seems like you aren't alone, but might be a couple weeks late. Traffic's
dropped tremendously, it feels like (then again, so has the amount of startup-
related news). Care to corroborate, PG?

~~~
Goladus
It's the beginning of summer. People are off doing summer things.

~~~
aston
I've often seen a forum's traffic pick up during the summer, as students have
more time to slack off.

~~~
steve
For dating sites probably.

For "work" sites like this, I'd say no.

------
mikesabat
It's good to take a break every once in a while. If you make yourself not
check in for a week or two YC will be very interesting when you come back.

In fact, it's an amazing experience to avoid the Internet for 3 days. Try it.

~~~
JohnN
Haha, 3 days off internet, i havent done that for like a year. its prob a good
idea. I like what the guy said earlier. You can read forver on the internet,
you just have to do it. After reading the four hour work week, i realised how
much time i spend reading stuff i dont need. Pointless reading "how to scale
to a million users a day" when you havent even gone live yet. good idea, no
yc-news for a week, how about that!

~~~
litepost
Try 3 weeks off the Internet. It rocks.

~~~
lupin_sansei
When I make it big I am going to not use the internet for a whole year.

------
jaggederest
interesting. I apparently took an 18 day break. It doesn't require a news
flash, I think, just do it.

